# [gelöst] digiKam: 1.2.0 Probleme

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich benutze 

```
Qt: 4.6.2

KDE: 4.4.5 (KDE 4.4.5)

digiKam: 1.2.0
```

 Ich kann keine neuen Ordner hinzufügen, da digikam beim Aufrufen des Einrichtungsdialog abstürzt. Außerdem kann ich keine Bilder bearbeiten (egal welches Format). Die Bilder liegen auf ntfs Partitionen. (Gwenview hat damit kein Problem.)

```
Application: digiKam (digikam), signal: Segmentation fault

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7ff2209107c0 (LWP 12439))]

Thread 14 (Thread 0x7ff20eac9710 (LWP 12473)):

#0  0x00007ff21a4d222c in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff21b4c1fc4 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00000000006b5221 in ?? ()

#3  0x00007ff21b4c1117 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007ff21a4cd884 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007ff21a7b427d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 13 (Thread 0x7ff20af34710 (LWP 12476)):

#0  0xffffffffff60010a in ?? ()

#1  0x00007fff323ff771 in ?? ()

#2  0x00007ff21849b2f8 in clock_gettime () from /lib/librt.so.1

#3  0x00007ff21b5c3738 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007ff21b5c7bd3 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007ff21b5c7bf7 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007ff21b5c6002 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007ff21b5c6089 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007ff2181e6190 in g_main_context_prepare () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#9  0x00007ff2181e65ef in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#10 0x00007ff2181e6b5e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#11 0x00007ff21b5c5e58 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#12 0x00007ff21b59f552 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#13 0x00007ff21b59f8a3 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#14 0x00007ff21b4beb53 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#15 0x00007ff21b4c1117 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#16 0x00007ff21a4cd884 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#17 0x00007ff21a7b427d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 12 (Thread 0x7ff209e6f710 (LWP 12477)):

#0  0x00007ff21a4cffb5 in pthread_mutex_lock () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff2181e4bf5 in g_main_context_release () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007ff2181e6885 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007ff2181e6b5e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0x00007ff21b5c5e58 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007ff21b59f552 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007ff21b59f8a3 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007ff21b4beb53 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007ff21b4c1117 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0x00007ff21a4cd884 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#10 0x00007ff21a7b427d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 11 (Thread 0x7ff2095ee710 (LWP 12478)):

#0  0x00007ff21a4d222c in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff21b4c1fc4 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007ff21de6f36e in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run() () from /usr/lib64/libdigikamcore.so.1

#3  0x00007ff21b4c1117 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007ff21a4cd884 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007ff21a7b427d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 10 (Thread 0x7ff208ded710 (LWP 12479)):

#0  0x00007ff2181e6847 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#1  0x00007ff2181e6b5e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007ff21b5c5e58 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#3  0x00007ff21b59f552 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007ff21b59f8a3 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007ff21b4beb53 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007ff21b4c1117 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007ff21a4cd884 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#8  0x00007ff21a7b427d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 9 (Thread 0x7ff203fff710 (LWP 12480)):

#0  0x00007ff21a4d3274 in pthread_getspecific () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff2182071e0 in g_thread_self () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007ff2181e6b4b in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007ff21b5c5e58 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007ff21b59f552 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007ff21b59f8a3 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007ff21b4beb53 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007ff21b4c1117 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007ff21a4cd884 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#9  0x00007ff21a7b427d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 8 (Thread 0x7ff1fc06e710 (LWP 12494)):

#0  0x00007ff21a4d2599 in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff201cc1958 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libxine.so.1

#2  0x00007ff21a4cd884 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#3  0x00007ff21a7b427d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 7 (Thread 0x7ff1fac32710 (LWP 12495)):

#0  0x00007ff21a7ad9e3 in select () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007ff201ce4a35 in xine_usec_sleep () from /usr/lib64/libxine.so.1

#2  0x00007ff201ccd3b8 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libxine.so.1

#3  0x00007ff21a4cd884 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#4  0x00007ff21a7b427d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 6 (Thread 0x7ff1fa431710 (LWP 12496)):

#0  0x00007ff21a4cff87 in pthread_mutex_lock () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff2181e5e44 in g_main_context_check () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007ff2181e686d in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007ff2181e6b5e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0x00007ff21b5c5e58 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007ff21b59f552 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007ff21b59f8a3 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007ff21b4beb53 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007ff201f17c1c in ?? () from /usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_xine.so

#9  0x00007ff21b4c1117 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#10 0x00007ff21a4cd884 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#11 0x00007ff21a7b427d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 5 (Thread 0x7ff1f9a26710 (LWP 12503)):

#0  0x00007ff21a7ab5c3 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007ff1f9a2ce47 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.28/xineplug_ao_out_alsa.so

#2  0x00007ff21a4cd884 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#3  0x00007ff21a7b427d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 4 (Thread 0x7ff1f9225710 (LWP 12504)):

#0  0x00007ff21a4d222c in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff201cce8bc in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libxine.so.1

#2  0x00007ff201cd0133 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libxine.so.1

#3  0x00007ff21a4cd884 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#4  0x00007ff21a7b427d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 3 (Thread 0x7ff1f8a24710 (LWP 12514)):

#0  0x00007ff21a4d222c in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff21b4c1fc4 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007ff21de6f36e in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run() () from /usr/lib64/libdigikamcore.so.1

#3  0x00007ff21b4c1117 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007ff21a4cd884 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007ff21a7b427d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 2 (Thread 0x7ff1f8223710 (LWP 12528)):

#0  0x00007ff21a4d2599 in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff21b4c1f51 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007ff21b4b85f4 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#3  0x00007ff21b4c1117 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007ff21a4cd884 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007ff21a7b427d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 1 (Thread 0x7ff2209107c0 (LWP 12439)):

[KCrash Handler]

#5  0x00007ff21c12a6c6 in QAction::icon() const () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#6  0x00007ff21f320665 in KIPI::PluginLoader::Info::icon() const () from /usr/lib64/libkipi.so.7

#7  0x00007ff21f321d13 in KIPI::ConfigWidget::ConfigWidget(QWidget*) () from /usr/lib64/libkipi.so.7

#8  0x00007ff21f321eab in KIPI::PluginLoader::configWidget(QWidget*) () from /usr/lib64/libkipi.so.7

#9  0x00000000004d2462 in _start ()
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Aug 29, 2010 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo!

Wenn Du den neuen Ordner erstmal mit Dolphin anlegst und ihn dann mit digiKam als neues Album verwalten willst, funktioniert das? Mit der Information kann die Quelle des Fehlers vielleicht weiter eingegrenzt werden

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich kann keinen neuen Ordner hinzufügen. Wenn ich den Dialog aufrufe, stürzt digikam ab. Eventuell könnte ich die entsprechende config ändern - einen zusätzlichen Ordner eintragen - Ich weiß aber nicht, wo die liegt.

----------

## toralf

Klappt hier mit glibc 2.11.2 auf einem 32bit x86 system problemlos, ich tippe auf glibc.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2  USE="-debug gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (multilib) nls -profile (-selinux) -vanilla"
```

----------

## ScytheMan

könntest auch aus kde-overlay das ebuild für 1.4.0 ausprobieren.

minimale kde version ist halt leider 4.5, wird also ne update orgie.

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde.git;a=blob;f=media-gfx/digikam/digikam-1.4.0.ebuild;h=f5503110adc1aace8b2cb72812f27f5f5eaf0e86;hb=fcc8f3768d9c1e74c87e3b4b6f1f992c6ba44cbd

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe alle Abhängigkeiten und glibc 2.11.2 neu kompilliert. Jetzt funktioniert alles. Danke

----------

